# Issues printing pictures from shared printer



## anthonytiley (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi,

I have a bizarre issue i have tried and tried to find solution too. Please bear with me, i will try to explain...

All of a sudden a printer I have installed on our Server 2008 R2 box refuses to print pictures. I dont get any error messages just pictures come out as blank pages and word documents have blank sections where pictures should be. Colours print fine on words.

The printer prints everything fine when I connect to a test machine VIA usb.
It was setup as a local TCP/IP printer on the server and then shared across our domain as \\server\printer. If, however, i connect to the printer locally using its IP address (like the server) i can print everything fine.

As a workaround i currently have it shared off of another machine (XP Pro) the same way it was on the server and everyone can print pics fine.

I have checked over all the print settings, tried from MANY different machines, and it seems to only happen on this printer, when shared from the server and only effects pictures or clip arts. Oh, and it worked for months until 1 day it just stopped. Nothing was changed prior to it stopping

The printer in question in a Deskjet D6940 and im using Server 2008 R2

Please Help!!

Thanks in advance


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

I would say it is a driver issue and IP printing. Have you tried different divers like PCL, etc? Look for any updates to the server that may coincide with the printer all of a sudden not printing pictures.


----------

